

Seed investment via wepay donation page  - zinssmeister

Our startup believes we can crowd fund our seed investment... help us proof we aren't stupid! (and we also wanted to test the new wepay.com features): https://www.wepay.com/donate/192908
======
billclerico
cool idea! just to be clear though, this is a no-strings-attached donation and
not an investment correct? due to SEC rules, we can't permit securities
transactions through our service. :)

~~~
zinssmeister
correct! This is a simple donation not an investment opportunity.

